# Bud blast in phrags



## monocotman (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi,
for the first time ever I have two phrags that both blasted buds just as they were expanding from the sheath, at approximately the same time.
As you can see, this plant ( Mem. Juan Alberto Arias) is super vigorous, it’s grown really well in the past year and has two spikes.
I will check the roots when I repot but as far as I can see they were both growing well and I am at a loss to explain the issue. I’ve never had it before.
Any thoughts?


David


----------



## KateL (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi David, Sorry to hear that - I consider your culture to be outstanding. I am with you on the next steps. I would cut the spikes and check under the hood (examine the roots). Good luck. Kate


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 27, 2021)

Could it be a response to some recent environmental change?


----------



## monocotman (Jan 27, 2021)

Tom I was thinking that it may be environmental. But other phrags very close by have no problems and are in high bud.


----------



## abax (Jan 27, 2021)

David you have my deepest sympathy. That's such a disappointment and then figuring out the why is rather awful.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2021)

Can you show us the buds/tips?


----------



## monocotman (Jan 28, 2021)

No they are in the bin. The buds were developing ok, the plant shown had a bud about one cm in length and then it just dried up. Same with the other plant. All the buds in the spike did the same thing.


----------

